# The problem with Reddogg



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

can I ask what it is?

everyone knows Red and I had a mini-war for a bit...but seriously, I don't see how he has fucked anything up yet....

I thought he would post a lot more, but who would he be posting for?
I thought he would be more agro as a mod, I was expecting some infractions and warnings, but the cawk pics I sent him seem to keep me out of his crosshairs
I thought he might up the TRT dose and be on the news by now, but I guess you are more sensible at his age (I had to say it....)

He might be a cranky old cunt but does he deserve so many threads? Everything short of the JFK assassination is his fault so far....which I couldn't agree more with but fuck, its all about Red....in fact if we removed all the threads about Red there would only be 6 threads left in the last 6 months.....


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

almost forgot.....hows your mom azza?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 21, 2016)

Griff, as you know theCaptn' is using me as a scapegoat for what he has done. I welcome it, due to life issues (all good, well mostly all good) I don't have as much time to post as I used to. 
I can't believe my hometown buddy has been ripping me as much as he has but I know where he is coming from. I am going to try to get on here more often for whatever that's worth.....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 21, 2016)

Watson said:


> almost forgot.....hows your mom azza?



she is doing better than you


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

I think there should be a thread called "things we can blame on reddog" I'm starting with the entire global financial crisis and the persecution of the jews in ww2 lolz


----------



## charley (Oct 7, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Griff, as you know theCaptn' is using me as a scapegoat for what he has done. I welcome it, due to life issues (all good, well mostly all good) I don't have as much time to post as I used to.
> I can't believe my hometown buddy has been ripping me as much as he has but I know where he is coming from. I am going to try to get on here more often for whatever that's worth.....




.... OK !!   Griff is right. maybe I was thinking you'd post more, & at least stop in every day, or most days...  & if you notice Dog , the other mods don't post shit. here today gone tomorrow & forget prince , although in a pm he said that he'd be her more often, but like I wrote before, it's just as well that he doesn't post, cause he ain't funny, same for HI, not much humor .....   so all is peace & love....   & thank you Griff, now you and Azza can bury the hatchet , & I don't mean in each others heads.......   ..........


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 7, 2016)

I dont see how a mod is gonna make a difference here, unless they can change the format or add the like button back or rep stars. what exactly is anyone expecting from a mod other than enforce forum rules?


----------



## Watson (Oct 10, 2016)

charley said:


> .... OK !!   Griff is right. maybe I was thinking you'd post more, & at least stop in every day, or most days...  & if you notice Dog , the other mods don't post shit. here today gone tomorrow & forget prince , although in a pm he said that he'd be her more often, but like I wrote before, it's just as well that he doesn't post, cause he ain't funny, same for HI, not much humor .....   so all is peace & love....   & thank you Griff, now you and Azza can bury the hatchet , & I don't mean in each others heads.......   ..........



you are a good man Charley and probably the best bloke online ive never met in person, but every Australian knows exactly what that cunt Azza is, we have ten of thousand of the cunts here, ask Captn...Poor white garbage that whinges and abuses the welfare system their entire fucken lives, they do it for generations, his mum was a bludging bitch, his grandparents were, his fucken children will be, he comes online mouthing the fuck off acting like a hard cunt and a stand up guy, anyone vouching for the douche can suck my ball sack, you are inviting human filth into you lives, be it online or in real life its not right. Ill bet a thousand $ the poofter posted his own wives pic, I wish I printed a copy to scare my kids when they are acting up "don't do your homework and your wife will look like this!!!!!" overnight all 3 would be summa cum laude....

i just cant help myself, i enjoy fucking with his mind.........


----------



## Watson (Oct 10, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I dont see how a mod is gonna make a difference here, unless they can change the format or add the like button back or rep stars. what exactly is anyone expecting from a mod other than enforce forum rules?



this forum is supposed to die, GFR made sure there was no way to keep this place alive, he threatened LE and a lot more, so ASF was born....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2016)

Watson said:


> this forum is supposed to die, GFR made sure there was no way to keep this place alive, he threatened LE and a lot more, so ASF was born....


dont see how anything GFR did caused this place to die, this place was still going strong long after he was gone. pretty sure the removal of the like button and rep stars.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2016)

I thought XYZ was GFR........


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I thought XYZ was GFR........


or Azza is WP


----------



## charley (Oct 11, 2016)

Watson said:


> this forum is supposed to die, GFR made sure there was no way to keep this place alive, he threatened LE and a lot more, so ASF was born....




... thx for your friendship Griff and your kind words....   we used to have many here, now, there's just a few of us posting, so we 'bang heads'....  some of the old posters, like 'madman eddie', had many 'gimmicks' at the same time, it used to crack me up !!!  it seems the guys from England have all disappeared.....at least there's still a few of us ......         ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2016)

Why do all threads get ambushed by azza rants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 12, 2016)

Watson said:


> you are a good man Charley and probably the best bloke online ive never met in person, but every Australian knows exactly what that cunt Azza is, we have ten of thousand of the cunts here, ask Captn...Poor white garbage that whinges and abuses the welfare system their entire fucken lives, they do it for generations, his mum was a bludging bitch, his grandparents were, his fucken children will be, he comes online mouthing the fuck off acting like a hard cunt and a stand up guy, anyone vouching for the douche can suck my ball sack, you are inviting human filth into you lives, be it online or in real life its not right. Ill bet a thousand $ the poofter posted his own wives pic, I wish I printed a copy to scare my kids when they are acting up "don't do your homework and your wife will look like this!!!!!" overnight all 3 would be summa cum laude....
> 
> i just cant help myself, i enjoy fucking with his mind.........



i feel sick


----------



## Watson (Oct 14, 2016)

charley said:


> ... thx for your friendship Griff and your kind words....   we used to have many here, now, there's just a few of us posting, so we 'bang heads'....  some of the old posters, like 'madman eddie', had many 'gimmicks' at the same time, it used to crack me up !!!  it seems the guys from England have all disappeared.....at least there's still a few of us ......         ...



Sil and cube used to rock this place,

but yeah the day they "like" button disappeared traffic followed....


----------



## Watson (Oct 14, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Why do all threads get ambushed by azza rants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



all these years, not a single cawk pic from you Cap, you should ask yourself, are you doing all you can to save this place?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2016)

You need to pay attention darl


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2016)

....  nice cock muzzle..


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2016)

Watson said:


> Sil and cube used to rock this place,
> 
> but yeah the day they "like" button disappeared traffic followed....



.... we do need a 'new crazy dude' .....


----------



## Watson (Oct 17, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You need to pay attention darl



I cant be the only one who rubbed one out!


----------



## Watson (Oct 17, 2016)

charley said:


> .... we do need a 'new crazy dude' .....



I think if Red tripled his dose he could fill that spot? its not a long trip for him, hes got the temper and the one liners.....but I guess now his TRT has been sorted hes too busy nailing wifey....


----------

